# Noobie needs help, 500pt Nid & Eldar lists



## Mordaem (Feb 6, 2013)

First off let me just say hello to all the heretics! 

Ok, now its time to get down to business. I played a bit of 40k many a year ago and loved it. I always wanted to get back into it and I recently found out that a couple are my friends are interested in it as well but don't really wanna commit to building an army until they have tried it for themselves. So I decided I would try to put together 2 small 500pt armies of the races I liked best (Eldar and Tyranids) that way I could invite others who don't have armies but are interested in the game to come play and try it for themselves. Especially since I live in the middle of nowhere south dakota.

So below I have 2 lists, 1 Eldar and 1 Tyranid, that I put together based on my research online since I'm still waiting on my books... stupid UPS guys! I feel they would be a decent match and allow me and my fellow noobs to learn the game. However, I would like the input of some experienced players to help me make sure that neither directly overpowers the other, and to make sure I can proved a fun learning experience for me and hopefully a lot of my friends. Keep in mind they will be in the hands of noobs so they probably wont be utilized to their fullest.... yet. Also let me know if I've violated any basic rules as my core rulebook is also lost in the void know as UPS.

*Eldar*

*HQ*
1 Farseer - Singing Spear, Shuriken Pistol, Spirit Stones, Fortune, Guide, and Ghosthelm

*Elite*
5 Striking Scorpions
1 Striking Scorpion Exarch - Scorpion Chainsword, Scorpion's Claw, and Shadowstrike

*Troops*
9 Dire Avengers
1 Dire Avenger Exarch - Diresword, Shuriken Pistol and Bladestorm

*Heavy Support*
1 Wraithlord - 2 Shuriken Catapults and a Wraithsword





*Tyranid*

*HQ*
1 Hive Tyrant - Scything Talons, Bonesword, Lashwip, and Armoured Shell

*Elite*
3 Hive Gaurds

*Troops*
12 Termagants - Fleshborer
12 Hormagaunts - Scything Talons and Toxin Sac



I've read alot of people saying that the Tyrant isn't a good choice for such a small force, but out of all the models listed he's the only one I own (got it from my buddy that I used to play with many years ago as a gift, and he's still alive!!!) So I would like to use him. Plus I kinda wanna have him and the Wraithlord slug it out cause I'm a noob and fluff like that still appeals to me damnit! :biggrin:


----------

